# Waxstock timetable and floorplan



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

will these be there to pick one up or is it just a heads up thing on here ? thanks


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm sure hey hand them out but I have decided to put notifications on my phone so I apologise for the beeping before hand


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Alfieharley1 said:


> I'm sure hey hand them out but I have decided to put notifications on my phone so I apologise for the beeping before hand


You really are excited Sam:lol:
Bet you are a nightmare at Christmas


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Pittsy said:


> You really are excited Sam:lol:
> Bet you are a nightmare at Christmas


No I'm just forgetful as **** I'd forgot my head if it wasn't screwed on lol.
Like I said tho notifications , shopping list (which will go to pot) & money at the ready lol.

This is a start of a epic 3 weeks for me 
Waxstock
Following weekend Stag do
Weekend after Wedding


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I can't read the timetable it's too blurry???

Gonz


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

great gonzo said:


> I can't read the timetable it's too blurry???
> 
> Gonz


Try your +3.00!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

matt-rudd said:


> Try your +3.00!


?????
Sorry I don't get that. 
I'm not the sharpest pencil in the case.

Gonz.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Glasses strength's


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

matt-rudd said:


> Glasses strength's


Lol cheeky I have 20/20 vision, (detailers eye).

Gonz.


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

There will be printed flyers on the day, plus large signs, so no need to print this off or strain your eyes.


----------

